
Ask HN: Is anyone considering buying a Mac Pro tomorrow? - redm
I&#x27;m considering switching from a Macbook Pro 16&quot; to the new Mac Pro. I drive 4x$k monitors on my Macbook Pro 16&quot;, but it&#x27;s unstable when disconnecting&#x2F;reconnecting to the TB3 docks. I&#x27;m curious if anyone is considering buying one for dev purposes. (i.e., outside of video editors, photographers, modelers, etc.)
======
taylodl
Nope. Still getting by on my 2012 Macbook Pro. So far it's still doing
everything I need it to do.

